# Klärung von Fachausdrücken (OpenGL, applets,API)



## Timmy (5. Sep 2005)

hallo,

Also, ich bin recht neu in Java, muss ich gerade mal anmerken und ich lerne es u.a., weil ich eine Facharbeit über "Listen in Java (Stacks, Queue,...)" schreibe. Da gibts auch weiter keine Probleme, aber ich möchte mein Wissen gerne auch mal aufs Spieleprogrammieren, besonders in Linux erweitern, weil die Listen mit der Zeit langweilig werden .

Nachdem ich mich bisher hauptsächlich in VisualBasic mit Spieleprogrammierung beschäftigt habe (u.a. mit DirectX fürs 2-dimesionale, bissel 3D-Mathematik und so, ist ja auch eigentlich egal) kenn ich mich zumindest dort einigermaßen aus - auch wenn ich das Wissen wohl nicht 1 zu 1 übernehmen kann.

Also, eigentlich verspüre ich den Drang, dass ich mal einige Fachausdrücke erklärt bekomme, weil ich davon in diesem Zusammenhang viel gehört und nichts verstand haben . 
Da wären: Was ist OpenGL (für einen totallen Vollidioten)? Hat das was mit DirectX zu tun? Wenn ja, funktioniert das unter Linux und Windows? (weil ich als VB-Programmierer ja nur Windows-Programme schreiben konnte  )

Dann möchte ich Wissen, ob ich folgendes richtig verstanden habe: Sind applets vordefinierte Klassen von irgendeiner Biliothek namens JDK oder so? Wenn ich mein Programm auf einem PC mit dieser Biliothek am laufen habe und auf einen anderen ohne diese Bibliothek tue, funktioniert das dann? Dazu hätte ich eigentlich noch 100000 andere Fragen, aber ich denke ich halt mich mal zurück.

Was sind APIs? In VB kenn ich die nur auch als irgendwelche Funktionen die aus irgendwelchen DLLs stammen, die ich für irgendwelche Zwecke verwenden kann, aber eigentlich hab ich keine Ahnung worum es geht.

Achso, und noch eine kleine große Frage - tut mir leid - das muss noch sein.
In Windows (unter VB) hab ich immer ".exe"-Datein erstellt, und dann per Verpackungs-Assistenten zu einem Installierbaren Programm umgewandelt, so dass man das auch ohne VB benutzen kann. Wie sieht das in Java aus? Und besonders: Wie sehen ausführbare Datein unter Linux (SUse 9.2) aus?

vielen dank schon mal im voraus!

Timm

P.S.: nehmts mir bitte nicht übel!


----------



## Beni (5. Sep 2005)

Da du alle Fragen auch mit google und Wikipedia beantworten/vertiefen kannst, gebe ich hier nur einen kleinen Einstieg.



			
				Timmy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da wären: Was ist OpenGL (für einen totallen Vollidioten)? Hat das was mit DirectX zu tun? Wenn ja, funktioniert das unter Linux und Windows? (weil ich als VB-Programmierer ja nur Windows-Programme schreiben konnte  )


OpenGL ist ein API (wie du es kennst) welches erlaubt, Polygone, Punkte etc, 3-dimensional zeichnen zu lassen. Also was ganz ähnliches wie DirectX (Vieles was das eine kann, kann auch das andere). Und ja, OpenGL wird (im Gegensatz zu DirectX) von allen wichtigen Systemen unterstützt.



			
				Timmy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann möchte ich Wissen, ob ich folgendes richtig verstanden habe: Sind applets vordefinierte Klassen von irgendeiner Biliothek namens JDK oder so? Wenn ich mein Programm auf einem PC mit dieser Biliothek am laufen habe und auf einen anderen ohne diese Bibliothek tue, funktioniert das dann? Dazu hätte ich eigentlich noch 100000 andere Fragen, aber ich denke ich halt mich mal zurück.


Applets sind ganz normale Programme, die allerdings in eine Webseite "eingebaut" sind. Wenn du hier ein bisschen hochscrollst, siehst du weit oben einen Link "Chat". Wenn du den drückst, kommst du auf eine Seite mit einem Applet.
Jeder der ein Applet benutzen will, muss sich zuerst das JRE (Java Runtime Enviroment; die Bibliothek) herunterladen, und bei sich installieren.



			
				Timmy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was sind APIs? In VB kenn ich die nur auch als irgendwelche Funktionen die aus irgendwelchen DLLs stammen, die ich für irgendwelche Zwecke verwenden kann, aber eigentlich hab ich keine Ahnung worum es geht.


Siehe hier.



			
				Timmy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Achso, und noch eine kleine große Frage - tut mir leid - das muss noch sein.
> In Windows (unter VB) hab ich immer ".exe"-Datein erstellt, und dann per Verpackungs-Assistenten zu einem Installierbaren Programm umgewandelt, so dass man das auch ohne VB benutzen kann. Wie sieht das in Java aus? Und besonders: Wie sehen ausführbare Datein unter Linux (SUse 9.2) aus?


Der normale Weg ist eine "JAR" herzustellen. Der Benutzer muss dann das JRE bei sich installieren (selbstständig), und sobald er dies getan hat, funktioniert die JAR wie eine EXE. Die JAR wird auf jeder Plattform (Linux, Windows, ...) laufen.
Es gibt auch die Variante ein Java-Programm in eine EXE, inkl JRE zu verpacken. Allerdings gibt das hässliche 20-MB-Programme, man kann die JRE nicht updaten, und plattformunabhängig ist es auch nicht. Das sollte man nur machen, wenn man das Zeugs an DAU's liefert.


----------



## Timmy (6. Sep 2005)

Dankeschön, das hat mir schonmal sehr weitergeholfen. 

Und ja, ich bin wohl immer zu faul in google oder sonstwas nachzuschauen - ich werds mir abgewöhnen, aber dann solltet ihr mir bei meiner nächsten Frage nix mehr beantworten - außer "Siehe google oder so"  ... sonst lern ichs nie 

danke trotzdem mal,
Timm


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Sep 2005)

Timmy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...aber dann solltet ihr mir bei meiner nächsten Frage nix mehr beantworten - außer "Siehe google oder so"  ... sonst lern ichs nie


 :lol: Mods und Admins wissen schon warum. :wink:


----------

